# Do cloth nappies leak more/less than disposables?



## Fascination

My LO has always worn disposable nappies. Originally we tried Huggies but they leaked all the time, so we moved onto Pampers which, up until recently, have been great. Everytime she poo's now, she leaks all up the back and sometimes from the sides. We tried going up to a bigger size but it's not made any difference.

I'm having to wash her clothes all the time, so it seems like I might as well be using cloth, but are they really any better at preventing leaks?

I spoke to my mum about it last night but she tried to put me off, saying they need changing a lot more often and since LO is STTN, she'll probably end up soaking and cranky. So now I'm unsure! X


----------



## Rachel_C

For us, cloth leaks a LOT less than disposables. Sometimes it can take a while to find the right nappy for you but once you do it shouldn't leak at all. I think a big thing with cloth is that there is a lot more choice for styles and the way the nappy fits, so there really is something for every baby. Disposables just don't have the variety and they're all very similar so if they don't work, they don't work. If you're already having leaks, I would definitely try cloth. Like you said, it'll be the same washing! 

I bet your mum is thinking of old fashioned flat nappies. You can still get those and lots of people swear by them but there are literally hundreds (probably more) of other nappies that are more modern. Some go on just like a disposable (although they tend not to be quite as reliable). Also, washing machines and detergents are quite advanced now so there's no soaking or boiling involved, you just chuck them in the machine with a tiny bit of detergent and an extra rinse or two. The fabrics are advanced now too - some are bamboo or hemp which is more absorbent than old fashioned cotton nappies, and we have 'stay dry' fabrics that keep baby feeling dry.

If you are experiencing poo leaks, I would try fitted nappies and wraps. A fitted nappy is shaped like a disposable but it isn't waterproof. You put a wrap (not like old fashioned plastic pants, although it does the same thing) over the top to keep it waterproof. Fitteds and wraps are great at containing leaks because you have the two layers to keep poo inside. Normally, you just change the fitted and can reuse the wrap but if it's been pooed on you change the whole thing. I know the idea of two layers can be off-putting but it is the most reliable type of nappy, especially for a young baby, and it's not much more work. 

Trying preloved nappies is a good and cheap way to start. Some people don't like the idea of preloved but you soon come to realise that once a nappy has been used by your baby, it's preloved the next time anyway. Baby poo is baby poo, whichever bottom it comes out of :rofl:.

So yes, my advice is to give it a go! Lots of people try out 'ebay cheapies' which are a pocket nappy (a waterproof outer bit that you slip absorbent inserts into) but they are not known for reliability like fitteds are, so I would defintely try fitteds first in your case. HTH.

ETA - I nearly forgot, yes some cloth nappies need changing more often than sposies because they don't have the chemical gel crystals in them. I'd say the average cloth nappy on an average baby should last 3-4 hours unless pooed in, but it can be more or less. Some people need to change LO every 2 hours, some can go 6 hours.


----------



## SammieGrace

Rachel's post is great, lots of good info there and sound advice. I just thought I would chime in because your LO is about the same age as mine, I remember you from the pregnancy section :). I have used both cloth and disposables, and for my baby the cloth diapers are way more reliable. I have had very few leaks in cloth, but when I have used disposables, which I do when I take LO to my parents house a plane ride away, he seems to have leaks almost everyday, regardless of what brand the sposies are. On thanksgiving I had to change his outfit like three times! Once we use up the diapers they have bought, I plan on taking cloth diapers with me, I am so annoyed by the constant poo leaks in disposables!

Also, you mentioned that your LO is STTN, and I wanted to address your concern there. My son does not sleep through, but will wake briefly to nurse and then go straight back to sleep. I only change him at night generally if he has pooed, which is rare these days. I use an extra absorbent insert in his diaper at night, so it makes his butt look a little round, but can hold a lot of liquid. Also, as Rachel mentioned, you can use a diaper with stay dry fabric, usually suede cloth or micro fleece, up against baby's skin which will help keep her feeling dry and comfy even if she has peed. I would definitely give cloth a try!


----------



## Rachel_C

My LO is just a little older than yours too, she's 18 weeks old. We've used cloth from birth with her (but did use disposables right at the start with my older daughter). We've had just one poo leak this time round in cloth, and that was because I hadn't put the nappy on right.


----------



## Elphaba

For us, Xavier doesn't leak in either. However, when he was your LO's age (so obviously poos more runny!) he leaked a lot less in cloth the disposables.

However, the same applies to cloth as does disposables - they aren't created equal! Like you we found Pampers mroe reliable than Huggies. But equally I have had cloth nappies which have leaked dreadful too due to the fit not suiting him (Itti Bitti's being a major culprit!). But my best fitting cloth nappies have been better at containing leaks than the best fitting disposables IYSWIM.

Now he's sleeping through the night, e now use Bumgenius Flips during the day and Pampers disposables at night (mainly due to laziness on my part, not wanting to bother with stuffing loads of extra boosters into nappies, and wanting his pyjamas to fit - we've used cloth at night and had no leaks either).


----------



## DarlingMe

I have only been using cloth for 24 hours. We tried when LO was a couple weeks old and they kept leaking onto the diapers and his clothes. I changed brands (from gbaby hybrids) and bought a few different styles to see what we like, preloved & new. LO just went 10 hours with a prefold, a small 10 x 10 flat as a soaker, and a cover and took his normal morning poo, no leaks! I think if I fold the prefolds differently I could get away with out the soaker. I hope it works for you!


----------



## c.m.c

like you, huggies always leaked for us. pampers were great but all poo's my LO had in disposables seemed to end up half way up her back, even neck sometimes!! it was gross- a total mess of her vest and all. then at 4 months old we moved onto cloth. we have had a few leaks with pee- because i needed to strip my nappies and one type of cloth we used didnt suit my LO's shape. one time i had a pee leak because my MIL put Ava's nappy on too loose- which would happen with any nappy. i can honestly say that since using cloth i have not had one single poo leak, not once..... and believe me when she was weaning the poo's she did were unreal- no leaks!!!

Using cloth has been the best thing ive done. there has been times when i needed advice and i got so much on here its been great!


----------



## c.m.c

at night we use a Bumgenius FLip nappy with an organic insert and then a stay dry on top. my Lo is usually in this 14 hours and we have never had a leak at night- dont worry if your LO is STTN theres lots of great night nappies out there!


----------



## Kess

Yup, STTN is no problem, especially for littlies. A great combo for my LO has proved to be a boosted TotsBots Bamboozle Stretch with extra boosting inside the wrap (a Blueberry Coverall). It isn't even soaked through after 12-13 hours (he isn't STTN yet but we don't change him in the night unless he poos as it wakes him up too much whereas just a feed and he doesn't wake up fully). My baby is older (and I can almost guarantee bigger than yours, he's a chunky monkey!) and still feeding at night so likely weeing more overnight too.


----------



## Shabutie

You cant beat the info Rachael gives, but my little bit of imput...

Our LO has STTN since she was 7 weeks. We started using cloth when she was 4 months and she was still STTN for 12 hours, and we found flip stay dry and flip organic inserts in a flip cover worked well for us, no leaks. Of course there are other night time nappies you could use, but my point really was that even at almost 1 year, LO still STTN for 12 hours and doesnt leak and get cranky.

I know when I told my family I was using cloth they all assumed it was the old fashioned type with rubber knickers. Your mums probably thinking the same. Give it a go, there's nothing to lose, especially if you buy preloved. 

:flower:


----------



## freckleonear

Cloth was definitely less leaky for us. At that age we were getting leaks all up the back with disposables several times a day, but we never had a single poo explosion with cloth. :)


----------



## fluffpuffin

Cloth cannot be beaten for containing poop explosions. In fact thinking back I wish I had swapped earlier. We washed so many outfits, may as well have washed the nappies instead. :dohh:

We did get a few wee leaks at first with cloth but that was due to badly fitting nappies or nappies that didn't suit Isla's shape at first. Now we never get wee leaks ever as we have sussed out what works for us.


----------

